# Starter Relay, 1994 Nissan Sentra.



## Sdawa24 (May 27, 2011)

My 94 Nissan Sentra won't start, you turn the key and it just clicks. Won't even crank. We figured the starter was bad so took that out and tested it, everything on that works fine. Put it back in and figured it was the starter relay? We took a wire and hooked it into the plug between the battery and the starter and wired it back to the battery. To start my car I have to turn they key on and touch that wire to the battery to get it to crank over. What exactly is my problem? Bad connection in a wire somewhere? Starter relay? Where is the starter relay located, does anyone have access to a wiring diagram or repairs manual? Let me know please! Thanks, Shane.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like your battery to me.


----------

